# My iPhone 4 has a dead pixel...



## HawkEye123 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey guys.

Last night I noticed that my iPhone 4 has a dead pixel. 

Is it worth getting it exchanged? The new one might be even worse...

Thoughts?


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

Well if my brand new expensive toy was showing a manufacturing defect right away I'd certainly be taking it in for a replacement. Even if it is only one pixel.... for now...


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Apple does not have a zero-dead-pixel-policy for the iPhone. I have heard various Genius Bar stories where the phone is sometimes replaced, sometimes not. They were a lot more liberal with replacing them in the beginning, I am hearing more and more of people regularly not getting the units replaced.

It might not be dead, only stuck... Try this first:
Apple - Web apps - Stuck Pixel Fix


----------



## HawkEye123 (Jan 27, 2010)

G-Mo said:


> Apple does not have a zero-dead-pixel-policy for the iPhone. I have heard various Genius Bar stories where the phone is sometimes replaced, sometimes not. They were a lot more liberal with replacing them in the beginning, I am hearing more and more of people regularly not getting the units replaced.
> 
> It might not be dead, only stuck... Try this first:
> Apple - Web apps - Stuck Pixel Fix


Thanks but I'm pretty sure it's a dead pixel. It stays black no matter what, I think that means it's dead. 

I've already tried that site/webapp and it didn't fix it. 

I don't know if it's a big deal, my mom thinks it's not, my dad doesn't either. 

Sigh...


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

If it really doesn't bother you a lot, then just take it back and see if they'll replace it. If they don't, no big deal.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

G-Mo said:


> Apple does not have a zero-dead-pixel-policy for the iPhone. I have heard various Genius Bar stories where the phone is sometimes replaced, sometimes not. They were a lot more liberal with replacing them in the beginning, I am hearing more and more of people regularly not getting the units replaced.
> 
> It might not be dead, only stuck... Try this first:
> Apple - Web apps - Stuck Pixel Fix


Unless something has changed in the last few months, that's just plain wrong.

Apple does have a zero dead pixel policy for all iPhones and iPods. There was an internal document floating around for quite a while that showed what each product was covered by, and how many each dead/stuck pixels a product could have before it was deemed worthy for replacement. The iPhone and iPods all had a zero dead pixel policy.

All you have to do is go on Apple's website and begin to file a warranty claim, one of the options is for a defective screen including dead pixels.

Take it in or call up Apple and get a replacement... it's covered, so why not? Even if you get one that's worse off... just get another replacement. It happens.. no big deal.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

kloan said:


> Apple DOES have a zero dead pixel policy for all iPhones and iPods.


They absolutely do NOT have a zero policy for iPhones. Phones with an “acceptable” number of dead pixels will not be fixed or exchanged under warranty. I don't know the exact number, but I know that three (not in a cluster) is "acceptable" as per the Apple Store at the Eaton's Centre (my wife, 3GS).

As I said previously, they seemed to have acted with a zero pixel policy early on (Original iPhone) but around the 3G release, changed policy and determined there WAS an "acceptable" number. If you look under HF in the iPhone section, there are plenty of similar stories dating back a couple of years.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

G-Mo said:


> They absolutely do NOT have a zero policy for iPhones. Phones with an “acceptable” number of dead pixels will not be fixed or exchanged under warranty. I don't know the exact number, but I know that three (not in a cluster) is "acceptable" as per the Apple Store at the Eaton's Centre (my wife, 3GS).
> 
> As I said previously, they seemed to have acted with a zero pixel policy early on (Original iPhone) but around the 3G release, changed policy and determined there WAS an "acceptable" number. If you look under HF in the iPhone section, there are plenty of similar stories dating back a couple of years.


Wrong.

I have had 2 iPhones replaced due to a single stuck pixel, including very recently a 3GS. Whoever you spoke with at the Apple store didn't know his ass from a hole in the ground, plain and simple.

Quit spreading misinformation.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

kloan said:


> Wrong.
> 
> I have had 2 iPhones replaced due to a single stuck pixel, including very recently a 3GS. Whoever you spoke with at the Apple store didn't know his ass from a hole in the ground, plain and simple.
> 
> Quit spreading misinformation.


Stop being ignorant.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

G-Mo said:


> Stop being ignorant.


That right there is the reason I have you on my ignore list.

Even when I've provided you with PROOF you're wrong, you're still too immature to admit it!

Grow up dude.


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

kloan said:


> That right there is the reason I have you on my ignore list.
> 
> Even when I've provided you with PROOF you're wrong, you're still too immature to admit it!
> 
> Grow up dude.


To be fair, even if he is wrong you're being kind of a dick about it.


----------



## Socko76 (Aug 8, 2010)

My wife had 1 dead pixel and they fixed it. They didn"t give her a new phone, they just replaced the LCD screen. That was the 3GS but I wouldn't be surprised if they did the same for ip4.


----------



## Asherek (Aug 30, 2009)

Mrsam said:


> To be fair, even if he is wrong you're being kind of a dick about it.


Reading the exchange again, I'm going to disagree with you. G-Mo is 100% wrong and incapable of admitting it; from the start, he's approached the topic in the wrong fashion in my opinion.

Apple has a 0-dead pixel policy for LCD screens that are 1 to 3 inches, which includes the iPhone. Every iPhone I've ever had stuck/dead pixel(s) on (4 to be exact) has been replaced without any questions or problems at 3 different Apple stores in Toronto.


----------



## HawkEye123 (Jan 27, 2010)

.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

To the best of my knowledge, Apple continues to have a 0 **dead** (ie black only) pixel policy for iPhones (et al).

**STUCK** pixels are, as I understand it, a more discretionary issue, ie they may opt to try fixing it before replacing.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

chas_m said:


> To the best of my knowledge, Apple continues to have a 0 **dead** (ie black only) pixel policy for iPhones (et al).
> 
> **STUCK** pixels are, as I understand it, a more discretionary issue, ie they may opt to try fixing it before replacing.


If you look at the screen shot I posted of the service request form, it shows pixels on or off are part of the coverage.

Personally, I'd rather have a dead pixel than stuck pixel. I had one dead pixel on my iPod Touch which I rarely saw in every day use. Stuck pixels on the other hand always seem to stand out more.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

G-Mo said:


> Stop being ignorant.


Pot, meet kettle. He just showed you evidence of Apple's policy that that contradicts your opinion. Who's being ignorant?


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

What's the harm in trying to return it. Either you walk out with a new iPhone, (or fixed), or they say they refuse it which leaves you in the same boat as you are in now. In my experience with Apple they are always more than willing to please the customer.

If I were you, I would be returning it. You have nothing to lose.


----------



## HawkEye123 (Jan 27, 2010)

I think I'll return it, hopefully the new one is fine. Do I need to book a Genius appointment or call ahead?

How can I check for dead pixels before I leave? Should I download a certain app?


----------



## HawkEye123 (Jan 27, 2010)

.


----------



## HawkEye123 (Jan 27, 2010)

^^Scratch that. 

Called a different Apple Store and they said they have a specific department/stock allocation for exchanges. They said I can come in and they will have a look. 

So I booked a Genius appointment for tomorrow evening, I'll report back with the results.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

That's good.

There's always the advanced replacement program through Apple too, if you don't want the hassle of dealing with the store, genius, etc. It's all done through their website and is automated, very easy process. They send you a replacement, put a charge on your credit card, you send yours back, they take the charge off.


----------



## HawkEye123 (Jan 27, 2010)

When they hand me the replacement iPhone (they replace it right?) I'm going to download the Flashlight app and cycle through the colors looking for dead/stuck pixels. 

What do I do if I find another dead or stuck pixel on the new one? Do they just go back and get another?


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

Sidenote: I thought we weren't supposed to see the individual pixels.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

HawkEye123 said:


> When they hand me the replacement iPhone (they replace it right?) I'm going to download the Flashlight app and cycle through the colors looking for dead/stuck pixels.
> 
> What do I do if I find another dead or stuck pixel on the new one? Do they just go back and get another?


They should, but because some of them are pricks, they might give you a hard time, or say "this is the last one we're opening, blah blah blah...."



Mrsam said:


> Sidenote: I thought we weren't supposed to see the individual pixels.


lol, good point!


----------



## HawkEye123 (Jan 27, 2010)

Phew. 

So we get to the Apple Store and a Genius sees us. He inspects it and takes it to the back room and says that it is actually a speck of dust. He gave me two options:

-Return it
-Exchange for a refurb

After talking about it with my mom, we decided to take a refurb. He goes and gets it and after a few minutes we walk out. So I sat down in the mall and checked the new one. My heart sinks. Black dead pixel in bottom right corner. This time it was a pixel, it was pretty big too. Me and my mom couldn't believe it. 

We go back in the store and tell the guy about it, so he goes and gets another one, and after another few minutes we were done. I checked this one inside the store this time, and it is perfect, no dust or dead pixels. I am so happy. 

I am glad we got it done and everything is okay now. :clap:

As a bonus I got a new Xbox 360 Wireless controller+play 'n' charge kit combo and some ice-cream.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Haha... nice. Glad it worked out ok for ya.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Good to hear. Apple is pretty good at keeping customers happy!


----------



## HawkEye123 (Jan 27, 2010)

Ok guys, not so good news. There is another speck of dust under this one as well. 

The guy at the store said he was "doing us a favor" and that he was "making an exception" by exchanging it for another one, honestly he wasn't very helpful. He was kind of a dick. Anyway...

What should I do now? I remember someone posted about an online replacement program or something where you request one, they send it out and you send yours back? Or should I ask for a repair/service and describe the issue?


----------



## ethanlechcharles (Jun 27, 2008)

Just enjoy your phone for a while. A speck of dust isn't going to kill it.


----------



## HawkEye123 (Jan 27, 2010)

ethanlechcharles said:


> Just enjoy your phone for a while. A speck of dust isn't going to kill it.


Maybe it doesn't bother you, but it drives me up the walls and bothers me to no end. I'm not keeping it, I'm returning it for a refund and will just wait and buy a brand new one. 

Apparently the manufacturing process used for the iPhone 4 is supposed to eliminate getting dust under the screen, period. Really though, there is no reason why I should have to deal with dust under the screen. They messed up in the factory and I have to accept it? Sorry but no. 

Also, Steve Jobs said that Apple wants to make every customer happy, apparently not this employee/store! 

None of that was in a hostile tone directed towards anyone here, but as you can imagine, I'm not a happy camper right now.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Dust under the screen? Never have I seen that?! Could you post a picture to show what exactly it looks like? 

I would be upset as well, but looking for dust under the screen has never even crossed my mind. Is it noticeable with normal usage? Or do you have to put it under light to see?

I'm curious!


----------



## HawkEye123 (Jan 27, 2010)

Rounder said:


> Dust under the screen? Never have I seen that?! Could you post a picture to show what exactly it looks like?
> 
> I would be upset as well, but looking for dust under the screen has never even crossed my mind. Is it noticeable with normal usage? Or do you have to put it under light to see?
> 
> I'm curious!


It's definitely noticeable with normal usage, you can see it doing almost anything on screen, it's the most visible against a white background or a light colored background, but I can still see it no matter what is one the screen. 

I can't post a picture because my camera isn't good enough with such closeup shots.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Ok no worries. 

Sorry to hear about the bad luck though...


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

HawkEye123 said:


> Ok guys, not so good news. There is another speck of dust under this one as well.
> 
> The guy at the store said he was "doing us a favor" and that he was "making an exception" by exchanging it for another one, honestly he wasn't very helpful. He was kind of a dick. Anyway...
> 
> ...


Yeah, that was me.

Honestly, it's the best way to go, if you have access to a credit card for the security deposit. Like I said, the 'geniuses' can be real dicks when it comes to this stuff. He wasn't doing you any favours, and if you were a little more assertive you could have gotten another replacement, probably after speaking with the manager.

In any case, you're better off dealing with Apple directly and going the advanced replacement program route. You just keep going til you get one you're satisfied with.

The one 3GS I sent in had a bunch of dust specks in it, along with the stuck pixel. Dust under the screen is actually a very common defect with the 3G/S, but I'm surprised they're _still_ suffering from this problem with the iPhone 4. Just seems like more of the typical sub-standard quality control we've come to expect with these things. It's a shame..


----------



## HawkEye123 (Jan 27, 2010)

kloan said:


> Yeah, that was me.
> 
> Honestly, it's the best way to go, if you have access to a credit card for the security deposit. Like I said, the 'geniuses' can be real dicks when it comes to this stuff. He wasn't doing you any favours, and if you were a little more assertive you could have gotten another replacement, probably after speaking with the manager.
> 
> ...


Is the advanced replacement program available in Canada? Sorry for a dumb question but I don't know.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

this is the dangerous thing about getting into the refurb replacement cycle...all those phones have been disassembled and reassembled..i am on my 4th 3G at the moment, as i had a problem with the first one and the subsequent 3 have all ended up with dust/lint/pocket fuzz under the screens. 

this was not ever an issue on the US only first gen phones...i had 2 of those and the screens were flawless. its my understanding that the glass was glued to the LCD on the sides of those, but it made refurbing them more involved/more expensive, so the later models have all been attached differently..cheaper for them to refurb them, sucks for us.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

HawkEye123 said:


> Is the advanced replacement program available in Canada? Sorry for a dumb question but I don't know.


Yes, it's done through their website.

https://selfsolve.apple.com/GetWarranty.do


----------



## HawkEye123 (Jan 27, 2010)

kloan said:


> Yes, it's done through their website.
> 
> https://selfsolve.apple.com/GetWarranty.do


Alright thanks. Would I be better off just returning this one and then waiting to just buy a brand new one? I don't really have a problem with waiting now that I've been through all this, I just hope the new one has no dust/defective pixels etc.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Honestly man, it's always going to be a crapshoot whether or not you get one with issues, new or refurb'd. If it were me, I'd just get the replacement through Apple.

But if you can return it without a restocking fee, that might be a better way to go. That's what I did with my iPad. After three replacements, all with crappy screens, I opted to return it for a full refund (because it was defective), and decided to wait and see if things improved with them.

So yeah, if you can return yours for a full refund, you can at least buy another new one in a couple weeks, or however long it's gonna be.. new is usually better than a refurb'd.


----------



## HawkEye123 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm more prone to just returning it because the next refurb might just have another speck of dust under the glass. I'm wondering if there was a "bad" batch of iPhone 4s that had dust under their glass. 

I read that it was a bigger issue with the 3GS and I never had a problem with mine. Bought on launch day and kept it for over a year, sold it to buy an iPhone 4, waited 7 hours in line at the Apple Store, so excited then this crap happens. 

Are you sure that I can just keep doing the replacement program until I get a good one? Also, how long does it take for the replacement to come?

But I think I'm going to just return it and get new one. I would like to find one before I got to my cottage on the 29th but who knows, stock is flowing now more so than before but who knows.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

If you did do the replacement program, it's quick. I got mine in a day each time.


----------



## HawkEye123 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm going to return it, and wait for a new one. I don't want another refurb. Someone else said that the refurbs have used internals and have all been disassembled and reassembled, so I would guess that that is how the dust is getting in there. 

I bought a 50" Plasma, and it had a big smudge/smear under the glass and I took it back to Best Buy and they gave me a brand new one off the shelf. That begs the question, what does Apple have against just replacing iPhones with brand new ones?


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

> That begs the question, what does Apple have against just replacing iPhones with brand new ones?


you're not taking business in school, are you?


----------



## HawkEye123 (Jan 27, 2010)

broad said:


> you're not taking business in school, are you?


/Sigh, I don't need a lecture, I figured someone wouldn't like what I said.


----------



## Asherek (Aug 30, 2009)

HawkEye123 said:


> /Sigh, I don't need a lecture, I figured someone wouldn't like what I said.


I'm not trying to flame you, but you can't make statements like that and expect that people won't respond to it. Yes, you're frustrated and that sucks, but Apple is a business at the end of the day and they're going to do what makes sense from a business policy _overall_. Regardless of what Steve Jobs says about pleasing every customer. :lmao:


----------



## HawkEye123 (Jan 27, 2010)

Asherek said:


> I'm not trying to flame you, but you can't make statements like that and expect that people won't respond to it. Yes, you're frustrated and that sucks, but Apple is a business at the end of the day and they're going to do what makes sense from a business policy _overall_. Regardless of what Steve Jobs says about pleasing every customer. :lmao:


Alright alright, fine. I probably should have worded it better, I apologize. 

Oh well, I'm still going to be getting a new one either way.


----------



## rockstar888 (Aug 21, 2010)

I know exactly how you feel, as I have had 6 iphone 4 in the last two weeks and all of them have dead/stuck pixel and the one i am currently using has one stuck pixel on the top left corner and two dusts in the bottom if the screen. I will going to exchange another one again. So tired...


----------



## HawkEye123 (Jan 27, 2010)

Lol. 

So I can't return it because it is a refurb. Great, and the Genius at this store said that they aren't actually refurbs, they might only have something new inside. Wtf. 

They said they couldn't see it, but my mom told them the wrong spot to look so obviously they couldn't see it, (she was thinking of the other phone before this one, my parents took it there on there way home from something) 

The Genius took it to the back and blew compressed air into it, but this is futile because the LCD Screen and Glass are laminated together so there is no space between the two. So that was pointless. 

So I can do two things:

-Sell it on eBay
-Do the exchange program online from Apple

Man, Apple is losing a lot of my respect lately.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Yet again, another Genius with BS information. If it's defective, it's 100% returnable, doesn't matter if it's refurbished or not!

When I returned my iPad for a full refund, it was my third unit, of which was 'refurbished'. They took it back no problem. Your mom was just unlucky to get another shmuck 'genius'.

Like I said before, do yourself a favour and use the advanced replacement program and save yourself the aggravation of dealing with these morons.


----------



## HawkEye123 (Jan 27, 2010)

kloan said:


> Yet again, another Genius with BS information. If it's defective, it's 100% returnable, doesn't matter if it's refurbished or not!
> 
> When I returned my iPad for a full refund, it was my third unit, of which was 'refurbished'. They took it back no problem. Your mom was just unlucky to get another shmuck 'genius'.
> 
> Like I said before, do yourself a favour and use the advanced replacement program and save yourself the aggravation of dealing with these morons.


Do you know how much the charge is that they put on your credit card?


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

HawkEye123 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Last night I noticed that my iPhone 4 has a dead pixel.


Have you notified the police?


----------



## HawkEye123 (Jan 27, 2010)

HawkEye123 said:


> Do you know how much the charge is that they put on your credit card?


Never mind, it says it's $699. Yikes. Also, it says:



> Under what circumstances would Apple charge me the Replacement Value?
> 
> Apple will charge you the Replacement Value either if Apple does not receive your original iPhone within 10 days of shipping the replacement to you, OR if Apple receives your original, determines that is ineligible for service under the warranty or the AppleCare Protection Plan AND it is ineligible for Out-of-Warranty (OOW) service.


Does that mean I have to ship it to them the day the ship me the new one? Or does it mean that I have to ship it the day I receive the new one? 

Can dust under the screen be determined as ineligible for service under warranty?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

HawkEye123 said:


> Never mind, it says it's $699. Yikes. Also, it says:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$699? That's odd. You'd think it'd be the same as retail, $649.

Dust under the screen is a valid reason for requesting a warranty replacement. If you have any doubt, you can call them and ask.

You send yours when you receive the replacement. It comes with an empty box inside the shipping box, which you put your defective one in. It also comes with a prepaid shipping label. All you have to do is leave it at a FedEx drop off.

Be sure to write down the tracking number from your return-to shipping label for your records.


----------



## HawkEye123 (Jan 27, 2010)

kloan said:


> $699? That's odd. You'd think it'd be the same as retail, $649.
> 
> Dust under the screen is a valid reason for requesting a warranty replacement. If you have any doubt, you can call them and ask.
> 
> ...


Ok thanks, it's just my mom isn't 100% on the whole $700 charge on her card, but they have to do it. I listed it on ebay, but I thought of something. I've already gotten it as an upgrade through Rogers, which cost me $549, and if I sold it, then I can't get that upgrade price again, unless I called and maybe they would reset the upgrade or something. 

I just think that the replacement program would be better in the way that I'm still getting another one, but if I sold it then I would have to wait however long for a new one to show up.


----------



## ethanlechcharles (Jun 27, 2008)

They don't actually charge the card unless you don't send it back/it turned out it wasn't covered under warranty. 

They put a hold on the card, so the available credit will go down $699, but (probably) wont ever be charged.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

You can choose the other way where you send yours in first and then they send you your replacement.. but then you're without a phone for a little while. But if your mom doesn't want the hold placed on her card, that's another option.


----------



## HawkEye123 (Jan 27, 2010)

kloan said:


> You can choose the other way where you send yours in first and then they send you your replacement.. but then you're without a phone for a little while. But if your mom doesn't want the hold placed on her card, that's another option.


Hmm, how would I go about doing that?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

HawkEye123 said:


> Hmm, how would I go about doing that?


Same way you do the advanced replacement program. You're given an option for one or the other as you're filling out the warranty claim information.


----------



## HawkEye123 (Jan 27, 2010)

kloan said:


> Same way you do the advanced replacement program. You're given an option for one or the other as you're filling out the warranty claim information.


Ok thanks. We're going to do the advanced replacement program. When you send yours back do you just send the phone? Like not the box/accessories just the iPhone 4 itself?

Also, are you sure that you can do this as many times as necessary? 

I'm kinda wondering if maybe I should buy Apple Care because it waives the $29 charge to use this program each time, but I can't find anywhere to buy it.

Edit: Now I don't know what to do, every time I'm about to do something my mom says that I should just deal with it and that it's not a big deal and that the new one could be worse, but if it is worse I can just send it back for another one right? I just don't want to deal with it with the knowledge that it shouldn't have happened in the first place. Here's to hoping the new one is ok!


----------



## Asherek (Aug 30, 2009)

HawkEye123 said:


> Ok thanks. We're going to do the advanced replacement program. When you send yours back do you just send the phone? Like not the box/accessories just the iPhone 4 itself?
> 
> Also, are you sure that you can do this as many times as necessary?
> 
> ...


I know I'm not going to change your mind, but she's right in many ways. 

Years from now, you're going to look back at the frustration you're going through now and honestly wonder if it was really worth it to stress over at all.

Not saying that what you are upset about isn't important to you though, because it obviously is.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

hawkeye123 said:


> ok thanks. We're going to do the advanced replacement program. When you send yours back do you just send the phone? Like not the box/accessories just the iphone 4 itself?
> 
> Also, are you sure that you can do this as many times as necessary?
> 
> ...


ygpm.


----------

